
Show HN: Frpjs – Functional reactive programming library for JavaScript - santrajan
https://github.com/santoshrajan/frpjs
======
sjclemmy
I've recently been looking at the relevance and usefulness of FP in
javascript, and I've just started looking at the Reactive paradigm, mainly in
the Rxjs[1] library.

Is this built based on similar principles?

[1] [https://github.com/Reactive-Extensions/RxJS](https://github.com/Reactive-
Extensions/RxJS)

~~~
santrajan
It is similar, though more on the lines of the video on the github page.

~~~
sjclemmy
If I were trying to choose between the two, what reasons are there to pick
yours as opposed to RxJS?

~~~
santrajan
You should pick RxJS. frpjs is new and has a long way to go. Conceptually it
is different.

